# I HATE FRONT SEAT PASSENGERS



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

This annoys me more than anything. 

Nothing gets me enraged more than when a passenger insists on sitting in the front seat.
I've even had a passenger pick up my books, and place them in my lap so he could sit in the front seat. 

One time I was keeping my books there so that the passenger wouldn't get in the front seat, and he got in the back and complained the whole time that I was an LA driver, and out there in the inland empire they like to sit in the front seat.

One guy told me he likes to sit in the front seat because he likes to feel like he's friends with the driver. 

The front seat is my personal space, and you are not my friend, so get in the backseat and pay me your two dollars. If you were my friend, you'd be paying me more. 

Front seat passengers are the worst of the worst, get out of my personal space!!!!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm not a big fan of front seat pax, unless it's someone I know. But if they insist on it, I'll allow it. I understand the annoyance, because I too don't like having to move my personal things from the front seat. 

One trick I learned though, on occasion if you you're going to get someone you can't stand, put as much stuff on the front seat as you can, and that will discourage them from wanting to sit there.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Personally I prefer passengers to sit in the front seat. I can see more easily what they are doing and gauge their intentions better. And if they carry on a conversation it makes it easier. 

My least favorite place for a single passenger to sit is in the seat directly behind me.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> One trick I learned though, on occasion if you you're going to get someone you can't stand, put as much stuff on the front seat as you can, and that will discourage them from wanting to sit there.


How do you know before they get in the car if you can't stand them? The only time I know if a passenger is going to be unpleasant in advance is if they are rude on the phone. If the pax is rude over the phone I cancel on them.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> How do you know before they get in the car if you can't stand them? If the pax is rude over the phone I cancel on them.


Oh I forgot to mention, I'm referring to when driving a cab and not uber. Our company has our share of 'regulars", most lydecent people. So we might know in advance what to expect if we've had that pax before.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I see. I would pick up unpleasant people if ratings were not an issue.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I understand where your coming from. I prefer people to sit in the back but I don't mad about it. I accept it and move on because I have better things to focus my anger and frustration on than a pax sitting in the front seat.

For instance, why the heck doesn't Uber allow tipping through the app?! That's what burns my beans. It's a freaking option, it's not like the pax feels the obligation once they leave the vehicle.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> This annoys me more than anything.
> 
> Nothing gets me enraged more than when a passenger insists on sitting in the front seat.
> I've even had a passenger pick up my books, and place them in my lap so he could sit in the front seat.
> ...


Front or back, if they don't tip I hate em equally.Therefore I hate most of my passengers regardless of where they sit.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Front or back, if they don't tip I hate em equally. I hate most of my passengers regardless of where they sit.


Reminds me of that saying, "I'm not prejudiced, I hate all of them".


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

i prefer a pax in the front. the last place i want them is right behind me. for safety and security of course. but also if a pax sits up front 5 star is most likely and it means a less uncomfortable ride as the pax is usually engaged in talk


----------



## DSB (Dec 4, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> This annoys me more than anything.
> 
> Nothing gets me enraged more than when a passenger insists on sitting in the front seat.
> I've even had a passenger pick up my books, and place them in my lap so he could sit in the front seat.
> ...


Some people get motion sickness in the back seat - so, you want them to get in the front seat!  I don't care if they sit in the front or the back, but, I don't want them to throw up.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> If you were my friend, you'd be paying me more.


You charge your friends for rides?


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I'm not a big fan of front seat pax, unless it's someone I know. But if they insist on it, I'll allow it. I understand the annoyance, because I too don't like having to move my personal things from the front seat.
> 
> One trick I learned though, on occasion if you you're going to get someone you can't stand, put as much stuff on the front seat as you can, and that will discourage them from wanting to sit there.


Never discouraged me!  I also never touched a driver's belongings either.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I drive a taxi I put my front seat all the way forward and have things sitting there.......if someone opens psngr door I say "sorry insurance regs. Say less than 3 people must sit in the back"........no problem in 13 years


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz (Feb 28, 2016)

I can't stand passengers to ride in back. You guys are missing a chance at a bigger tip.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Seahawk3 said:


> i prefer a pax in the front. the last place i want them is right behind me. for safety and security of course. but also if a pax sits up front 5 star is most likely and it means a less uncomfortable ride as the pax is usually engaged in talk


I'm surprised. I thought everyone wanted passengers in the back like me. To me it's just incredibly invasive. Learn something every day.


----------



## The Ombudsman (Nov 2, 2016)

Make up a little sign that you stick on your passenger window: "No passengers in the front seat, please" or somesuch. Something visible that when someone approaches that door, they see it. 

That said, when you get four passengers, you're gonna have to deal with it.

If you're inclined to get "enraged" over such a thing, though, I would recommend rethinking your source of income.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

My front passenger seat is for me. I do have water jugs/trash on my front seat floor and random items of mine on my front seat. This usually gets the pax to sit in back if they see it. My response to someone who opens passengers door "sorry i have stuff here".


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> My front passenger seat is for me. I do have water jugs/trash on my front seat floor and random items of mine on my front seat. This usually gets the pax to sit in back if they see it. My response to someone who opens passengers door "sorry i have stuff here".


What if they have 4 pax?


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> My front passenger seat is for me. I do have water jugs/trash on my front seat floor and random items of mine on my front seat. This usually gets the pax to sit in back if they see it. My response to someone who opens passengers door "sorry i have stuff here".


man clean your car. i have everything i need in my glovebox or trunk no need for extra clutter on the floor or seat. thats a good way to get down starred and it is just disgusting. take pride in your car


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> How do you know before they get in the car if you can't stand them? The only time I know if a passenger is going to be unpleasant in advance is if they are rude on the phone. If the pax is rude over the phone I cancel on them.


I can't stand 95% of my pax so it's a pretty good bet I won't like the next one either.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> What if they have 4 pax?


In that case I'll take a moment and put my crap in the trunk. Having 4 pax is rare especially my shift of 5am-3pm.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> You charge your friends for rides?


HAHA, LOL... That's funny that you think he has friends.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

I could not possibly care less where anyone sits in my vehicle. It's funny reading such strong and contradictory opinions about it.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Seahawk3 said:


> man clean your car. i have everything i need in my glovebox or trunk no need for extra clutter on the floor or seat. thats a good way to get down starred and it is just disgusting. take pride in your car


I can careless about my 14 Camry LE. Its a working W H O R E. These people that get in my car can carless about me as do I about them. Point A to Point B next!


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> I can careless about my 14 Camry LE. Its a working W H O R E. These people that get in my car can carless about me as do I about them. Point A to Point B next!


glad you dont care about a 3 year old car. you know if you put a little pride into you car by keeping it clean it would last longer. so as you put it that w h o r e car can make you more money. only reason to be a disgusting pig is pure laziness


----------



## Ultimate Warrior (Dec 22, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> I hate most of my passengers regardless of where they sit.


Then why are you an uber driver? Makes you sound so hypocritical. Change jobs. Be your own boss. Start a business. Employ staff. Create apps. Or is it that you can't do any of these? Hope you can find grace to love people.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Seahawk3 said:


> glad you dont care about a 3 year old car. you know if you put a little pride into you car by keeping it clean it would last longer. so as you put it that w h o r e car can make you more money. only reason to be a disgusting pig is pure laziness


I'm putting in a ton of miles on this lil cash cow and when april hits after 3 years of owning it I'll trade it in for a newer model with the same car payment or less. I have zero pride in my car.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> I'm putting in a ton of miles on this lil cash cow and when april hits after 3 years of owning it I'll trade it in for a newer model with the same car payment or less. I have zero pride in my car.


Why not just have taken care of it and have no car payments?


----------



## mmmike (Dec 7, 2016)

Some of you all are petty *ahem* extremely particular. Man, suck it up. It's someone sitting in your front seat. I mean really... Really?


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> I'm putting in a ton of miles on this lil cash cow and when april hits after 3 years of owning it I'll trade it in for a newer model with the same car payment or less. I have zero pride in my car.


that extra pride could net you a bigger payday when you sell it. instead of trading in a 14 camry with lets say 200k miles in good shape for 1-2k. you could still net a nice 3500+ to a private party. now if you treated it like garbage which i assume you did you lost a lot of extra money for a few minutes of your time every day. FYI if your buying the car and still have 2-3 years on a loan that remaining loan gets put on top of your new car. so that 25k camary now cost 35k+ because in 3 years you only reduced you total loan by 35 percent. because interest is heavily deducted in the first 2-3 years. not very smart at all


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

I could care less if people are in front or back. I've found, for the most part, people in the front are more pleasant to be around. I also know alot of people (my wife included ) who get car sick in back, but are fine in the front. So I definitely prefer they sit up front.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Seahawk3 said:


> that extra pride could net you a bigger payday when you sell it. instead of trading in a 14 camry with lets say 200k miles in good shape for 1-2k. you could still net a nice 3500+ to a private party. now if you treated it like garbage which i assume you did you lost a lot of extra money for a few minutes of your time every day. FYI if your buying the car and still have 2-3 years on a loan that remaining loan gets put on top of your new car. so that 25k camary now cost 35k+ because in 3 years you only reduced you total loan by 35 percent. because intrest is heavily deducted in the first 2-3 years. not very smart at all


Why do you care about his business at all? Does it hurt your eyeballs so much to see that someone else does things differently than you? It's water under the bridge bro. Just let it go. Live your life or go make money or something


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Why do you care about his business at all? Does it hurt your eyeballs so much to see that someone else does this you don't do? It's water under the bridge bro. Just let it go. Live your life or go make money or something


i just dont understand people. besides maybe he doesnt realize he is hurting himself in the long run. some people dont understand how a trade in work if you have a current loan etc. just informing him he would be best served to keep the car longer or sell it private to get the most out of it


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> This annoys me more than anything.
> 
> Nothing gets me enraged more than when a passenger insists on sitting in the front seat.
> I've even had a passenger pick up my books, and place them in my lap so he could sit in the front seat.
> ...


You complain too much about little things. When I did my first Uber ride I was in front seat. I didn't know better, just thought I'm getting a ride.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Seahawk3 said:


> i just dont understand people. besides maybe he doesnt realize he is hurting himself in the long run.


I obviously agree with you since I drive a 2008 Honda Fit and I still shine it's rims but it's his life. I mostly just worry about my actions.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Seahawk3 said:


> that extra pride could net you a bigger payday when you sell it. instead of trading in a 14 camry with lets say 200k miles in good shape for 1-2k. you could still net a nice 3500+ to a private party. now if you treated it like garbage which i assume you did you lost a lot of extra money for a few minutes of your time every day. FYI if your buying the car and still have 2-3 years on a loan that remaining loan gets put on top of your new car. so that 25k camary now cost 35k+ because in 3 years you only reduced you total loan by 35 percent. because interest is heavily deducted in the first 2-3 years. not very smart at all


I'll have my car loan of 17k paid off in 3 yrs. I do pay a little more each month. Again having pride in your car is for suckers unless you have a fleet.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> I'll have my car loan of 17k paid off in 3 yrs. I do pay a little more each month. Again having pride in your car is for suckers unless you have a fleet.


ok so you paid 17k in 3 years thats great but your still losing around 2.5 or 3k by not taking a few minutes to take car of your car. its your choice i just think its insane to throw away money. specially in a field where 1-2k can make or break you. also if its paid off why not bank the extra money from no car payments which has to run around 500-700+ a month your saving on a 3yr loan. you can get more back in 2 month of no paymetns then what the dealer is going to give you


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Seahawk3 said:


> ok so you paid 17k in 3 years thats great but your still losing around 2.5 or 3k by not taking a few minutes to take car of your car. its your choice i just think its insane to throw away money. specially in a field where 1-2k can make or break you


I'll loss anywhere from $50-80 a month for the next 3 years of not keeping my car prestige. That's about $2-$4 per shift. It's totally worth W H O R I N G my car around for cash.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> I'll loss anywhere from $50-80 a month for the next 3 years of not keeping my car prestige. That's about $2-$4 per shift. It's totally worth W H O R I N G my car around for cash.


why not bank the no car payments for another year and out right buy you next car? 700x12 is 8400 bucks you could save in the next year. how many miles you got on that 3 year old car?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> You complain too much about little things. When I did my first Uber ride I was in front seat. I didn't know better, just thought I'm getting a ride.


Ah there's nothing like someone complaining about complaining.

The meandering crison is chortling.
The crison inspires
The crison desires
The crison conspires
The crison requires


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I feel more intimidated getting in the front seat when it's a young female driver mostly cause of rejection. I would usually get in the front only if the driver looks approachable. Male and female.

As the driver, I totally don't mind if pax sits in the front. I only worry that they may talk and spit all over the center console though, which in that case, I'll rate them low.


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

The OP ... He likes to be views as a chauffeur.... builds his self esteem, like he is advancing in life.

Seahawks, the guy is jerking your chain. He likely doesn't shower ... so he can save money on soap.

Last ride today: I gave a 5 mile ride to a lady. She sat in front. $5 tip. Good enough!


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

This thread is a shit show. Seahawks guy you sound like some jersey shore dude. Haha sikk bro I'm a ***** my car out sick. Ha ha sick Sikh sikk you are a fool using a brand new ride to attempt to make money on uber. Profits and losses, google it and thank me later. Also google the word depreciation, slap yo mama for not teaching that to you


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I usually drive a little further when they try to get in the front. Even then some will sit on the front and adjust the seat which I hate the most . Then some expect you to entertain them and don't say a word.


----------



## Uberface007 (Nov 19, 2016)

OMG....I thought I was the only one who loathes front seat passengers. Like dude the back seat ROCKS....why do you want to sit up here? I mean one would never ask to sit up front with the pilot in an airplane....or chill in the front with the train engineer. SMH these people are weird.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Uberface007 said:


> I mean one would never ask to sit up front with the pilot in an airplane....or chill in the front with the train engineer.


Yes I would


----------



## pitflyer (Dec 22, 2016)

As a pax when I first took Lyft I was told to fist bump the driver and sit in the front seat, and with Uber to sit in the back. 

Now both have obviously changed over time, and more pax on both sit in the back seat -- and no fist bump (which is perfectly fine, I never did the fist bump thing either). I usually sit in the back myself but actually prefer single pax that sit in the front. Usually they'll make the ride go by faster with small talk. 

But it's a slight preference for me, in the end, its whatever the pax wants. I do hate when a SINGLE pax decides to sit right behind me rather than in the passenger seat or the other back seat. That's just annoying in terms of leg room. I am guessing it means the pax wants to talk less, but usually its pretty straight forward after a couple minutes of straight talk to judge how much chatter a pax wants.


----------



## rhodytarheel (Jun 3, 2016)

Holy hell, some of you guys need to get a grip...if someone sitting in the front seat bothers you that much, perhaps you should do something else with your life.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Seahawk3 said:


> i prefer a pax in the front. the last place i want them is right behind me. for safety and security of course. but also if a pax sits up front 5 star is most likely and it means a less uncomfortable ride as the pax is usually engaged in talk


I'm surprised. I thought everyone wanted passengers in the back like me. To me it's just incredibly invasive. Learn something every day.


unPat said:


> I usually drive a little further when they try to get in the front. Even then some will sit on the front and adjust the seat which I hate the most . Then some expect you to entertain them and don't say a word.


In my car they always push the seat all the way back. Then the next customer that sits in back asks if I can push the front seat up. So all day I'm leaning over and pulling the front seat up.

Also when they sit in the front and are one of these guys that think I need to be their best friend, it's super awkward when I don't want to talk.

I swear some of these guys that insist on sitting in the front seat have issues. They love UBER because they feel like they are getting a pal that listens about their day.

A lot of em are on a scale somewhere between Pee Wee Herman and Danny McBride


----------



## AJellis (Dec 17, 2015)

I hate when I pull up a foot in front of them and they still get in the front seat. Take the hint


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

No harm in venting your frustrations. 

But this is ridesharing, not a taxicab with a plexiglass divider. I am not intimated, uncomfortable, or aggravated by a front seat passenger. It comes with the job description. 

....Now try reaching for my radio or thermostat without permission and you'll have a problem.


----------



## GPH (Dec 1, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> This annoys me more than anything.
> 
> Nothing gets me enraged more than when a passenger insists on sitting in the front seat.
> I've even had a passenger pick up my books, and place them in my lap so he could sit in the front seat.
> ...


Sounds like you should be driving a bus maybe?


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

GPH said:


> Sounds like you should be driving a bus maybe?


He'll no! A bus is a lethal weapon in the hands of someone with such a low threshold of irritability.

I'm going to start telling my my Pax ... Try to sit in front next ride if you feel like it. 3 star any driver that says no. Like ant spray.


----------



## carcowbow16 (Jan 14, 2016)

Not driving a bus, but hate it when pax want the front seat. I pull my front seat forward all the way (hint), but still some try to squeeze in, in front of a house, I pull forward to allow easy access to the rear seat, but still, some just don't get it. It's about personal space both for the driver as well as the pax. As someone mentioned, we're not their friend. It's also easier if the pax wants to talk, I keep an eye on them through my rear view mirror. Just wish FUber would encourage this, but that would be too much for them, they rather monitor my acceleration and braking patterns


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> I'll have my car loan of 17k paid off in 3 yrs. I do pay a little more each month. Again having pride in your car is for suckers unless you have a fleet.


That is the dumbest thing on this forum that I have read...which is saying alot.


----------



## ubersleek (Jun 17, 2016)

carcowbow16 said:


> Not driving a bus, but hate it when pax want the front seat. I pull my front seat forward all the way (hint), but still some try to squeeze in, in front of a house, I pull forward to allow easy access to the rear seat, but still, some just don't get it.


Yeah, as a rider I do get it but I'm definitely not taking the hint. That seat beside you? It's the 'passenger seat' and if I'm riding alone that's where I'm going to sit.



carcowbow16 said:


> As someone mentioned, we're not their friend.


Not looking to make friends either. In fact, a smile and a polite hello and a thank you and goodbye is about all the interaction you're gonna get from me unless something remarkable occurs during the ride. But a single guy who sits in the back? He's is simply being a [email protected]


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

ubersleek said:


> Yeah, as a rider I do get it but I'm definitely not taking the hint. That seat beside you? It's the 'passenger seat' and if I'm riding alone that's where I'm going to sit.
> 
> Not looking to make friends either. In fact, a smile and a polite hello and a thank you and goodbye is about all the interaction you're gonna get from me unless something remarkable occurs during the ride. But a single guy who sits in the back? He's is simply being a [email protected]


Idk what your country your from but when riders try to get in the front seat pf my car it's mostly foreigners. I have gallons of water and trash on the floor of the front seat so that usually avoids paxs from sitting next to me.


----------



## ubersleek (Jun 17, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> Idk what your country your from but when riders try to get in the front seat pf my car it's mostly foreigners. I have gallons of water and trash on the floor of the front seat so that usually avoids paxs from sitting next to me.


Australia, but my comments arise from my Uber experiences in the US. I guess if you pulled up we might be at a stand-off.

Foreigners? Here, when single male riders get in the back they're usually American, which is totally fine, but then the dude wants to chat?!


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

ubersleek said:


> Australia, but my comments arise from my Uber experiences in the US. I guess if you pulled up we might be at a stand-off.
> 
> Foreigners? Here, when single male riders get in the back they're usually American, which is totally fine, but then the dude wants to chat?!


Ok well the American culture is a bit different then yours. I do not like having anyone in my front seat. It's my car and I'm not a friend of yours so your seat is in the back. Chat it all you want I like to talk but the front seat is a no no period


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> Ok well the American culture is a bit different then yours. I do not like having anyone in my front seat. It's my car and I'm not a friend of yours so your seat is in the back. Chat it all you want I like to talk but the front seat is a no no period


Don't lump all Americans in with your personal preferences. Most of us could care less


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Don't lump all Americans in with your personal preferences. Most of us could care less


I just did and most born Americans do not like riders in front.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> I just did and most born Americans do not like riders in front.


 I say most don't care...so I guess we are at an impass. Have a great night.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I'm surprised. I thought everyone wanted passengers in the back like me. To me it's just incredibly invasive. Learn something every day.


Invasive? You are hiring out yourself and your car to make money. Does your car have a back seat that holds four passengers? For you and the other guy who said he leaves a bunch of stuff on the front seat, you're supposed to be able to haul for people in your car. The front seat is usually one of the four available seats. Unless you have a van or SUV obviously. I don't see what the big deal is. In fact if there is one person I would much rather have them up in the front seat. People that get in the backseat by themselves are usually a little uppity In my experience. And they also come with the attitude that you can tell they're not going to tip. Single passengers that are happy to sit up front are much more fun to talk to and they are not stuck up. And they usually tip more. And from a safety standpoint much better to have somebody beside you and behind you where you can't see what they are doing.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I am delighted to have folks sit up front.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

1rightwinger said:


> Invasive? You are hiring out yourself and your car to make money. Does your car have a back seat that holds four passengers? For you and the other guy who said he leaves a bunch of stuff on the front seat, you're supposed to be able to haul for people in your car. The front seat is usually one of the four available seats. Unless you have a van or SUV obviously. I don't see what the big deal is. In fact if there is one person I would much rather have them up in the front seat. People that get in the backseat by themselves are usually a little uppity In my experience. And they also come with the attitude that you can tell they're not going to tip. Single passengers that are happy to sit up front are much more fun to talk to and they are not stuck up. And they usually tip more. And from a safety standpoint much better to have somebody beside you and behind you where you can't see what they are doing.


Nope. Most of my rides are singles.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I am delighted to have folks sit up front.


Good let them. I'll do what i gotta for them to be in the back seat. I have my light jazz playing for them on low and have my ear buds on Pandora.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

1rightwinger said:


> Invasive? You are hiring out yourself and your car to make money. Does your car have a back seat that holds four passengers? For you and the other guy who said he leaves a bunch of stuff on the front seat, you're supposed to be able to haul for people in your car. The front seat is usually one of the four available seats. Unless you have a van or SUV obviously. I don't see what the big deal is. In fact if there is one person I would much rather have them up in the front seat. People that get in the backseat by themselves are usually a little uppity In my experience. And they also come with the attitude that you can tell they're not going to tip. Single passengers that are happy to sit up front are much more fun to talk to and they are not stuck up. And they usually tip more. And from a safety standpoint much better to have somebody beside you and behind you where you can't see what they are doing.


That's true, I've never had a front seat passenger that was rude. I just dont like how they sit in the front seat like we are best pals and are all chummy. It's like slow the brakes buy me dinner first.

Most front seat passengers are pleasant after about five minutes. But if I'm having a bad day or they are having a bad day, it's just awkward and I would prefer my own personal space and not have to hold my lunch or water in my lap.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> That's true, I've never had a front seat passenger that was rude. I just dont like how they sit in the front seat like we are best pals and are all chummy. It's like slow the brakes buy me dinner first.
> 
> Most front seat passengers are pleasant after about five minutes. But if I'm having a bad day or they are having a bad day, it's just awkward and I would prefer my own personal space and not have to hold my lunch or water in my lap.


Great response. If I had it my way I would charge extra to sit next to me.


----------



## DriverPsycho (Jul 27, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Personally I prefer passengers to sit in the front seat. I can see more easily what they are doing and gauge their intentions better. And if they carry on a conversation it makes it easier.
> 
> My least favorite place for a single passenger to sit is in the seat directly behind me.


I always tell'em to slide to the right so I can back up my seat


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

DriverPsycho said:


> I always tell'em to slide to the right so I can back up my seat


I don't tell them I just keep myself comfortable. I'm 6'4" so my seat is all the back. I get a lot of paxs that move or walk to the other side to give me and themselves space.


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Simple i put my front seat all the way to front. If rider opens front door i tell them please seat on back. If rider refuse than cancel move on


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

JTR said:


> Simple i put my front seat all the way to front. If rider opens front door i tell them please seat on back. If rider refuse than cancel move on


I wouldn't go that far but I'll make the ride very uncomfortable by doing a various of things and obviously rate 1 star and email uber a complaint about the pax


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> I wouldn't go that far but I'll make the ride very uncomfortable by doing a various of things and obviously rate 1 star and email uber a complaint about the pax


I only let pretty girls in my front seat


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

JTR said:


> I only let pretty girls in my front seat


That's a given.


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> I just did and most born Americans do not like riders in front.


Most don't care. Most drivers worry about entitled pax, but it seems a few are entitled drivers. "Wahh, don't invade my space." You are probably a Type B and don't like Type A people in your car at all.

Guess what, they already invaded "your space" whether in front or in back. When they sit in back you are just a cheap chauffeur. 
I'll agree, don't touch the instrument panel, but I've never had anyone try it anyway.

If I ride hotel or airport, or rental car shuttle, I sit up front. There is a seat there.

If I ever take a ride in your car, just move your cubby.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

2Peaks said:


> Most don't care. Most drivers worry about entitled pax, but it seems a few are entitled drivers. "Wahh, don't invade my space." You are probably a Type B and don't like Type A people in your car at all.
> 
> Guess what, they already invaded "your space" whether in front or in back. When they sit in back you are just a cheap chauffeur.
> I'll agree, don't touch the instrument panel, but I've never had anyone try it anyway.
> ...


I'll make your lil ride long and uncomfortable. You wouldn't want me as your driver bud. I had a pax today and told me to turn down my light heat in my car granted it was 20 degrees. I told the pax if I'm not comfortable he can get out and request another ride. The pax said nothing and I enjoyed my heat.


----------



## DriverPsycho (Jul 27, 2016)

2Peaks no body likes u


----------



## Nice_Guy (Nov 28, 2016)

I hate front riders too! it's just awkward having a stranger in front who won't even chit chat.


----------



## Rico Ramz (May 30, 2016)

I believe most people that insist to seat on the front are hired ubers secret riders. I think they just want to test, how far they can annoy you, before you snap.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> This annoys me more than anything.
> 
> Nothing gets me enraged more than when a passenger insists on sitting in the front seat.
> I've even had a passenger pick up my books, and place them in my lap so he could sit in the front seat.
> ...


I'm just the opposite of you. I don't mind at all anyone who wants to sit in the front. It's like, to me, "what's your problem?".


----------



## Rico Ramz (May 30, 2016)

Most other people are nice and just want to have a good conversation.


----------



## Dakota1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Personally I prefer passengers to sit in the front seat. I can see more easily what they are doing and gauge their intentions better. And if they carry on a conversation it makes it easier.
> 
> My least favorite place for a single passenger to sit is in the seat directly behind me.


I dont like anyone directly behind me unless its 2 or more people


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Oh I forgot to mention, I'm referring to when driving a cab and not uber. Our company has our share of 'regulars", most lydecent people. So we might know in advance what to expect if we've had that pax before.


I use to get a woman named Tina who called my company all the time for me. Then when I picked her up she would hassle me for a cheaper ride. One time I get a call from the hospital and they said that she said to call me to get her.

I get in the hospital and they say that she said I was her boyfriend. I just came to pick her up to make the five ten bucks I could get from her I said.

I left and then later she flagged me down after I wouldn't take her calls. The whole time in the backseat she's barking like a dog. Totally scared for my life. I take her to the hotel she lived at and never picked her up again.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

It really makes me zero difference if they sit in the front or back... and also, i cant see any logical reason why it would bother anybody else either ???

But then again, i see people say it bugs them if the pax wants to talk.... Drivers get mad if they have to load somebodies luggage..... Etc, etc... 

Geez, i dont know what kind of jobs you have had before ? (Apparently not with people) but the only thing that really bothers me, is the $hi++y pay ! 

Give me more money and I'll be even friendlier and more obliging than i already am !


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

istravisthewizardofoz said:


> I can't stand passengers to ride in back. You guys are missing a chance at a bigger tip.


 Bigger tip? You mean like $0 x 2?


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> This annoys me more than anything.
> 
> Nothing gets me enraged more than when a passenger insists on sitting in the front seat.
> I've even had a passenger pick up my books, and place them in my lap so he could sit in the front seat.
> ...


Interesting. I guess everyone's different. The way I look at it, when I'm "Ubering" it's still my car, BUT the pax can choose whether or not they want to sit in front or the back. Makes no never-mind to me. In fact, some pax are courteous enough to ask me what I prefer - them sitting in front or back. I just say "your choice" and those are the pax that always choose to sit up front with me.

I would say, 80% of the time, the pax just automatically sits in back, no questions asked. Which is fine, too.

One thing to consider with the "front seat" riders. Some folks out there get motion sickness when they sit in the back, they like to have a large window to look out of, and that's maybe why they choose to sit in the front. Of course, when you're UberX and you have 4 pax, one of them will have to sit up front, right?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

.Pax coming out of Indian food restaurants sit in the back only.No exceptions. Only slightly more tolerable that way but at least my gag level isn't quite as bad.


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

DriverPsycho said:


> 2Peaks no body likes u


"I don't care what you think about me. I don't think of you at all." (Coco Chanel)


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

"You either make yourself miserable, or you make yourself strong. The amount of work is the same. ". (Carlos Castaneda)


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

2Peaks said:


> "You either make yourself miserable, or you make yourself strong. The amount of work is the same. ". (Carlos Castaneda)


You forgot: "I know you are, but what am I?" (Pee Wee Herman)


----------



## Mb4birdie (Sep 23, 2016)

If you have a problem with riders riding in the front seat rideshare is probably not for you!


----------



## DriverPsycho (Jul 27, 2016)

2Peaks said:


> "I don't care what you think about me. I don't think of you at all." (Coco Chanel)


LOL I don't think about u either  I just see the replies against u everywhere...


----------



## Ivy25 (Jul 25, 2016)

I am all for personal space so I understand you. However, in this case, I feel safer to have the person up front where they can't sneak up behind me with ligatures to choke me.. LOL


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

jp300h said:


> You forgot: "I know you are, but what am I?" (Pee Wee Herman)


Epic !


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> This annoys me more than anything.
> 
> Nothing gets me enraged more than when a passenger insists on sitting in the front seat.
> I've even had a passenger pick up my books, and place them in my lap so he could sit in the front seat.
> ...


You ABSOLUTELY should get out of this business. If you need your space then you could go get a job at Burger King and you will always have that space created by the counter to keep you comfortable. The difficult part of saying that this is what you should do is that in reality you would also likely make more money.


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*When I pull up to a pax, I make sure I position my car in such a way that getting in anywhere but the back would be awkward. Get yo ass in the back!*


----------



## fickey mitz (Jan 11, 2017)

Little advice- put a bunch of garbage on your front passenger seat and nobody will try to sit there. Even just an empty McDonalds bag does the trick. cheers.


----------



## twinwillow (Oct 9, 2015)

Seahawk3 said:


> i prefer a pax in the front. the last place i want them is right behind me. for safety and security of course. but also if a pax sits up front 5 star is most likely and it means a less uncomfortable ride as the pax is usually engaged in talk


Given a choice, I'd rather they sit in front than directly behind me. I always remind them that there is more room on the right side because I keep the front passenger seat moved forward so they have a lot more leg room. 
Damned if they always say, "I'm OK here". You just can't win!


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> My front passenger seat is for me. I do have water jugs/trash on my front seat floor and random items of mine on my front seat. This usually gets the pax to sit in back if they see it. My response to someone who opens passengers door "sorry i have stuff here".


You should be getting 1 stars for keeping trash in your car.


----------



## Rooster06 (Sep 14, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Personally I prefer passengers to sit in the front seat. I can see more easily what they are doing and gauge their intentions better. And if they carry on a conversation it makes it easier.
> 
> My least favorite place for a single passenger to sit is in the seat directly behind me.


My thoughts exactly! Almost word for word what I was going to type.


----------



## diehard88 (Dec 2, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> The front seat is my personal space, and you are not my friend, so get in the backseat and pay me your two dollars. If you were my friend, you'd be paying me more.


Amen.

front passenger seat is reserved for navigation equipment: tablets, books, documents, homework, flashlight, etc.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DSB said:


> Some people get motion sickness in the back seat - so, you want them to get in the front seat!  I don't care if they sit in the front or the back, but, I don't want them to throw up.


I think that's a skiddy front wheel drive only thing????


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Seahawk3 said:


> that extra pride could net you a bigger payday when you sell it. instead of trading in a 14 camry with lets say 200k miles in good shape for 1-2k. you could still net a nice 3500+ to a private party. now if you treated it like garbage which i assume you did you lost a lot of extra money for a few minutes of your time every day. FYI if your buying the car and still have 2-3 years on a loan that remaining loan gets put on top of your new car. so that 25k camary now cost 35k+ because in 3 years you only reduced you total loan by 35 percent. because interest is heavily deducted in the first 2-3 years. not very smart at all


Why the HELL are you UberX drivers using $25k new cars???

My GROSSLY OVERPRICED '11 select cost me $11.999 --- because I wanted a near-supercar toy that I could drive in a way that would scare the bejesus out of any uppity paxhole

My GROSSLY OVERPRICED '09 XL cost me $4.600 (only because I'm too vain to drive a 2005 van), and with a little TLC might actually make it onto Select too in the near future

....If I had $25k to spend on UberCars, I'd be in a good Select/XL with NO uberx ever... AND still have money enough left over for, oh, about 5 UberX eligible disposables.


----------



## Ultimate Warrior (Dec 22, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> I'll have my car loan of 17k paid off in 3 yrs. I do pay a little more each month. Again having pride in your car is for suckers unless you have a fleet.


Maybe you guys should look at insanity at other parts of the world...take a peek here and enjoy!
www.sgcarmart.com


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ultimate Warrior said:


> Maybe you guys should look at insanity at other parts of the world...take a peek here and enjoy!
> www.sgcarmart.com


Singapore dollar is 70 cents

....still a ton of costs and taxes in there, but just sayin


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

But yeah.... for example, the CUSTOMS DUTIES alone of legally importing an Escalade or Corvette into Russia would be $50-70k (they go by engine size, hence the choice of vehicles for eyepopping numbers)

Yeah even if used and cheap

Denmark, they have a 250% vehicle tax on top of the sticker price of ANYTHING that isn't a pickup truck... which makes for some companies doing the ODDEST conversions, such as this:










Etc


----------



## RHutch187 (Mar 8, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> This annoys me more than anything.
> 
> Nothing gets me enraged more than when a passenger insists on sitting in the front seat.
> I've even had a passenger pick up my books, and place them in my lap so he could sit in the front seat.
> ...


I always reach over and lock the front door when I pull up to pickup area. And when someone tries to get in the front I point to the backseat


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

I have no problems with someone sitting up front with me. My only pet peeve is when someone sits up front and is dead quiet. If your gonna be up front with me at least be able to carry out a conversation. It just feels so awkward to not say a word to a person sitting 1 foot from you


----------



## Train_ozzy (Jan 12, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> This annoys me more than anything.
> 
> Nothing gets me enraged more than when a passenger insists on sitting in the front seat.
> I've even had a passenger pick up my books, and place them in my lap so he could sit in the front seat.
> ...


Just an FYI as UBER drivers despite what the customers want as with any taxi I have ever been in the final decision rests with the driver on whether or not you want a passenger in the front seat as well as the right to refuse or cease service if customer begins to be disrespectful or argue about your decision


----------



## goelpellc (Oct 6, 2016)

As a rider, if my driver doesn't let me sit in the front, I cancel and report them to Uber. Trash in the front seat, McDonalds bag is also getting reported. I always tip my driver if they deserve it.

If your front seat is so precious to you, then you should advertise your car as a 1-3 pax. Oh wait, there is no such option.


----------



## Train_ozzy (Jan 12, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> This annoys me more than anything.
> 
> Nothing gets me enraged more than when a passenger insists on sitting in the front seat.
> I've even had a passenger pick up my books, and place them in my lap so he could sit in the front seat.
> ...


ATTN ALL UBER DRIVERS REMEMBER WE ARE NOT EMPLOYEES OF UBER ALL UBER DRIVER PARTNERS ARE INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO REFUSE SERVICE AT ANY TIME FOR ANY REASON YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO HAVE EMPLOYEES UNDER YOU YOU ALSO HAVE THE RIGHT TO HAVE A NAVIGATOR DO NOT LET THEM TELL YOU OTHERWISE WE ARE TECHNICALLY UNDER DIFFERENT REGULATIONS AND RULES AS INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS DO NOT LET UBER TELL YOU OTHERWISE IF they DO CONTACT YOUR LOCAL LABOR BOARD OR BETTER BUSINESS BUREAU IMMEDIATELY UBER IS ALREADY FACING MULTIPLE LAWSUITS FOR THEIR LACK OR UNDERSTANDING THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN EMPLOYEES AND CONTRACTORS DO NOT LET THEM PUSH YOU AROUND THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME


----------



## pitflyer (Dec 22, 2016)

I took my first Uber as a pax today in a long time. Couldn't sit in the front seat because the driver already had a pax. Wasn't pool. Apparently driver was older and his son was riding along with him to help him get started.

He was nice and loaded my bags into the trunk and out so I tipped (I guess for them both) but that's so problematic especially for airport rides. I gave them five star but who knows if they will get report d by the time their night is over.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

1rightwinger said:


> In fact if there is one person I would much rather have them up in the front seat. People that get in the backseat by themselves are usually a little uppity In my experience. And they also come with the attitude that you can tell they're not going to tip. Single passengers that are happy to sit up front are much more fun to talk to and they are not stuck up. And they usually tip more. And from a safety standpoint much better to have somebody beside you and behind you where you can't see what they are doing.


When I'm a pax, I always get in the back passenger seat. Always. It's not meant to be "uppity", but to respect the feelings of drivers like the OP who need a bit more personal space and don't want the intrusion. It's not a cultural divide, as much as a personality type divide: introvert vs. extrovert. 40% of the general population (and 40% of the driver population) is going to be made up of introverts. Even if they don't say anything, they're likely to feel anxious and distracted if you hop in front and impose conversation on them. Although I've taken one UberX trip, I prefer to use apps with in-app tipping so I can make sure my fellow driver can get some extra comp w/o me having to make an ATM run.  So, if you're an ATX area driver and you get me as a pax, please don't take it as an affront if I get in the back and keep to myself. I don't mind conversation..i just don't initiate conversations much.

As a driver, I don't mind pax sitting in either front or back on the passenger side, but prefer for pax to not sit behind me for security reasons. As far as conversations go, feel free to start one! It's always easier for me to talk when I already know what the pax wants to talk about.


----------



## Kdatti (Jan 6, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I'm surprised. I thought everyone wanted passengers in the back like me. To me it's just incredibly invasive. Learn something every day.


They are hiring you and your Uber cab, it's all about what they want as the customer at that point. Yes, I agree some of them are incredibly awkward and the ride feels 10 times longer than it is. At the end of the day, it's making that customer so excited and comfortable to be in an Uber that they never pay for a traditional cab again. It's the same reason I carry a bottle of febreeze with me. If they reeked and rode up front and I feel like I want to die, I febreeze the car and wait for another call. Customer service is the key.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Padawans, you ALL scary


Both the misanthropes AND the brownnosers


----------



## diehard88 (Dec 2, 2016)

Kdatti said:


> They are hiring you and your Uber cab, it's all about what they want as the customer at that point. Yes, I agree some of them are incredibly awkward and the ride feels 10 times longer than it is. At the end of the day, it's making that customer so excited and comfortable to be in an Uber that they never pay for a traditional cab again. It's the same reason I carry a bottle of febreeze with me. If they reeked and rode up front and I feel like I want to die, I febreeze the car and wait for another call. Customer service is the key.


a customer hires your service to be transported from A to B...
you are the captain of the mode of transportation.
rule #1 is safety;
rule #2 make sure rule #1 is enforced;
rule #3 ..... the rest...

customer has gold;
customer is king;
customer is always right;
my arse!

yes, a bit harsh, but I allow pax in front seat and my rate is 4.86...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

diehard88 said:


> a customer hires your service to be transported from A to B...
> you are the captain of the mode of transportation.
> rule #1 is safety;
> rule #2 make sure rule #1 is enforced;
> ...


How about you try earning some MONEY instead?


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

I hate pax in front seat unless cute female. Two females got in front so far I think based on an "on the fly" assessment of my car then me. Both instances I'm sure they were attracted to both (cheap conceited brag here), one said "nice car" after 2 mins. The two dudes that jumped in front were dorky and one was out of towner who probably felt back seat was disrespectful. 

It takes the ride from professional to friends. We're not friends...


----------



## diehard88 (Dec 2, 2016)

Adieu said:


> How about you try earning some MONEY instead?


yes! money!

but after checking rules 1 and 2......


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Most front seat riders need to be sprayed with febreeze.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

diehard88 said:


> yes! money!
> 
> but after checking rules 1 and 2......


Not stars!!!!

...earn CA$H MONEY


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> This annoys me more than anything.
> 
> Nothing gets me enraged more than when a passenger insists on sitting in the front seat.
> I've even had a passenger pick up my books, and place them in my lap so he could sit in the front seat.
> ...


Technically, though I understand where you're coming from, you putting items in your front seat makes no sense. You could get a ping to pick up 4 ppl. The point is our job is to pick up pax who are allowed to sit wherever they want.


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> This annoys me more than anything.
> 
> Nothing gets me enraged more than when a passenger insists on sitting in the front seat.
> I've even had a passenger pick up my books, and place them in my lap so he could sit in the front seat.
> ...


Take a midol, or quit driving.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

PeacefulJ... said:


> Technically, though I understand where you're coming from, you putting items in your front seat makes no sense. You could get a ping to pick up 4 ppl. The point is our job is to pick up pax who are allowed to sit wherever they want.


Unless they are a hot chick, the rule is back seat unless you're the 4th.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

Sometimes I don't realize how chill I am. I could care less. Sit in the front , change the radio, I prefer you ask first, but I still not going to sweat it. People are gonna be people, the sooner yo accept it the happier you are. No smoking, no drinking alcohol, dont be a dick, and especially don't do anything to compromise my safety, other than that Im gonna get you to where you need to go safely,whether or not you tip me or 5 star me or fiddle with the radio. (Ive got every preset imaginable for the area anyway so I mean really..who cares) I'm just not one of those people that spends time sweating the small stuff so much I suppose.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

This one chick flipped my radio (front seat, 4 heffanies) and I was like WTF. That's like disrespectful or micro agression to me. Just ask, but just flipping it like that... Really got me not liking her.

We went over a bump, scraped the car on the pavement with all that weight and one girl went "oh"! I was steaming hot at that point.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

michael7227 said:


> This one chick flipped my radio (front seat, 4 heffanies) and I was like WTF. That's like disrespectful or micro agression to me. Just ask, but just flipping it like that... Really got me not liking her.
> 
> We went over a bump, scraped the car on the pavement with all that weight and one girl went "oh"! I was steaming hot at that point.


You said microagression: from that point on everything you typed was meaningless and I have no respect for you.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

Who cares what you think! And I said micro agression so HA!


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

michael7227 said:


> Who cares what you think!


I do.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

So are you reading my words again? 

Please say you are.

Please please please!


----------



## UberOng (Jan 8, 2017)

I prefer front seat pax


----------



## EuropeanDriver (Jun 14, 2016)

DSB said:


> Some people get motion sickness in the back seat - so, you want them to get in the front seat!  I don't care if they sit in the front or the back, but, I don't want them to throw up.


The trick to not get motion sickness is to close your eyes. With closed eyes it doesn't matter where you sit.


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber (Mar 14, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Nothing gets me enraged more than when a passenger insists on sitting in the front seat.


Really NOTHING gets you more enraged?? Maybe this gig isn't for you dude.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Seahawk3 said:


> that extra pride could net you a bigger payday when you sell it. instead of trading in a 14 camry with lets say 200k miles in good shape for 1-2k. you could still net a nice 3500+ to a private party. now if you treated it like garbage which i assume you did you lost a lot of extra money for a few minutes of your time every day. FYI if your buying the car and still have 2-3 years on a loan that remaining loan gets put on top of your new car. so that 25k camary now cost 35k+ because in 3 years you only reduced you total loan by 35 percent. because interest is heavily deducted in the first 2-3 years. not very smart at all


This is spot on. Without exception the best car to Uber in is one thats paid off


----------



## UberDude FL (Oct 13, 2016)

I guess with Uber Pool, if you're uncomfortable, it will be somewhat challenging. I had this one guy almost everyday who could not fit into my backseat to save his life. So whenever I see his ping, I begin configuring the front seat for him. I push it back as far as it will go. I normally have no problems with front seat riders unless they are fresh out of the bar and borderline belligerent.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

half of you will make it in service the other half should try debt collection


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

I think it gives you the ability to connect better with your passenger. Maybe it's a guaranteed ride everyday to/from work that nets you a nice payout? Doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## mattadams (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm 6' 8", so when I take uber as a passenger I practically insist on sitting in the front. I've seat in the back of prius's and camrys and accords and it sucks. Even if there is legroom (which is rare) there usually isn't enough headroom. Sorry if it makes the driver feel awkward, I'll be more than happy to cancel the ride and give the money to another driver who doesn't care.

The only time it made me uncomfortable is when I am riding with female drivers, ebcause I fear for how they are feeling... that having to be that close to a huge dude can be frankly unnerving so I try to be understanding of that.


----------



## wavecrazed (Mar 22, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> I understand where your coming from. I prefer people to sit in the back but I don't mad about it. I accept it and move on because I have better things to focus my anger and frustration on than a pax sitting in the front seat.
> 
> For instance, why the heck doesn't Uber allow tipping through the app?! That's what burns my beans. It's a freaking option, it's not like the pax feels the obligation once they leave the vehicle.


Yeah, got 4 wannabe tippers this week on uber eats
gotta get my square reader working.


----------



## nat965 (Dec 10, 2016)

As a driver - If it is a single passenger, the only place I don't like you sitting is behind me. If 2+ passengers, I don't care.

As a rider, I prefer to sit up front so I can communicate with the driver and see where I'm going. If the driver is a female, I tend to sit in the back out of habit, unless they invite me or mention that sitting up front is okay or preferred.


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> This annoys me more than anything.
> 
> Nothing gets me enraged more than when a passenger insists on sitting in the front seat.
> I've even had a passenger pick up my books, and place them in my lap so he could sit in the front seat.
> ...


Omg I hate this as well! It's super annoying and weird! I automatically give them a 1 Star! Some passengers do this intentionally to irritate the drivers!



Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I'm surprised. I thought everyone wanted passengers in the back like me. To me it's just incredibly invasive. Learn something every day.


I prefer them all in the backseat. I want no stranger next to me in my personal space. It's just weird and creepy!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Poo said:


> Omg I hate this as well! It's super annoying and weird! I automatically give them a 1 Star! Some passengers do this intentionally to irritate the drivers!
> 
> 
> I prefer them all in the backseat. I want no stranger next to me in my personal space. It's just weird and creepy!


With a name like Poo...

I'm not sure I would sit next to you...

Butt...

I'd damned sure throw you...8>O

Anyone up for a good poo fight???

Rakos


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I have never really had a preference one way or the other.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I don’t get mad but like you I want my pax in the back and I make it very clear.
As a woman I don’t want a man next to me.
The other day I had this lady with 20 groceries bag and insisted to put her bags in my bag sit and seat next to me. Hell no. I have a nice clean empty trunk. Put your groceries there and sit in the back . She complained and I told her sorry this is my rule. Then karma hit me when I stared the ride. She was going to SE DC. I hate to drive there. And it was the worse part. I wanted to cancel but it was a 36 miles drive. And she gave me 5$ tip on the app. I felt bad .


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I don’t get why pple wanna sit in the front.
Unless I know the driver, aka my friend is driving, I don’t wanna sit up front.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> This annoys me more than anything.
> 
> Nothing gets me enraged more than when a passenger insists on sitting in the front seat.
> I've even had a passenger pick up my books, and place them in my lap so he could sit in the front seat.
> ...


It's your car. They sit where you let them. If they make a fuss, cancel and move on.


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

They can sit wherever they want. As a driver you are advertising your car as a 4 seater (for Uber X). You are not advertising just the rear seats or the front seat.


The queen &#128120; said:


> As a woman I don't want a man next to me.


This is U.S. Not Saudi Arabia. You can't discriminate people for their sexual preferences. It is against the law and humanity.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

supor said:


> They can sit wherever they want. As a driver you are advertising your car as a 4 seater (for Uber X). You are not advertising just the rear seats or the front seat.
> 
> This is U.S. Not Saudi Arabia. You can't discriminate people for their sexual preferences. It is against the law and humanity.


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

My handle broke on my passenger side I've yet to replace it problem solved no one trys to sit up front unless it's 3or4 people I just open the door


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Poo said:


> &#128405;&#127998;


----------



## CorbinDenver (Feb 7, 2020)

Funny, so far I've only been a rider (till tomorrow, I'd look it up but feels like I should ask, what exactly does pax n ant mean? Acronyms?)

I always felt guilty sitting in back, because I'm a bit antisocial, I always thought uber drivers prefer front seat riders, especially if your alone and pick shared ride


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I've even had a passenger pick up my books, and place them in my lap so he could sit in the front seat.


ROFL


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

supor said:


> They can sit wherever they want. As a driver you are advertising your car as a 4 seater (for Uber X). You are not advertising just the rear seats or the front seat.
> 
> This is U.S. Not Saudi Arabia. You can't discriminate people for their sexual preferences. It is against the law and humanity.


Within 5 seconds, I could tell you are a world-class arse-hole. Take your arrogant-ass attitude somewhere else. Who are you, the Uber police?


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

supor said:


> They can sit wherever they want. As a driver you are advertising your car as a 4 seater (for Uber X). You are not advertising just the rear seats or the front seat.


Incorrect.

As a driver, I'm not "advertising" anything. I operate a car that meets Uber X requirements, one of which is that it have 4 seats available for passengers. That's not the same as be required to allow a single pax to sit anywhere they like.

As an IC who owns the car being driven I control a wide variety of parameters pertaining to the ride - route taken, what lane to drive in, cabin temperature, operating speed, music type and volume, etc. Included in that long list is whether I allow a passenger to sit up front...not to mention the ability to not accept a ride to begin with or cancel before starting a trip OR even end a trip while enroute.

Of course the ratings system and cancel rate statistics incentivize good service and deter poor service, high cancel rates, etc. But those are statistics that do nothing to limit our decisions about individual rides.

Maybe sometime in future "drivers" will be present monitor the progress of company-owned semi-autonomous vehicles. Pax could sit wherever they like and control some parameters via their phone app - cabin temperature, music type and volume. Perhaps something like that is the future of public transit...


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> As a driver, I'm not "advertising" anything. I operate a car that meets Uber X requirements, one of which is that it have 4 seats available for passengers. That's not the same as be required to allow a single pax to sit anywhere they like.
> 
> ...


This might be the most intelligent post I have read on here. Finally, someone who does not insult drivers or parrot the corporate line.


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

I don't allow single passengers to sit in the front seat with me anymore. They must sit in the rear passenger seat- period. I explain that there's a lot more leg room back there plus they can control the temperature, etc. If they refuse, I tell them that I'll cancel the ride for them and move on. Its a matter of my personal space. There is no logical reason for the pax to demand to sit in the front seat. Most often they'll claim there's more room in the front which is incorrect because I push the seat all the way up so there's so much more room in the back. Also, it shouldn't be more difficult for someone to get into the front vs. back seat. These pax would not enter a taxi cab and insist on getting in the front seat so why get into the an Uber/Lyft and make such demands??? Also chauffeurs, limousine driver's, basically all professional drivers have passengers sit in the rear of the vehicle. I don't understand why Uber/Lyft should be any different. Why do Uber and Lyft pax have these demands and expectations that they don't with other forms of transportation? Taxi's also have the barrier to protect driver's from violent pax but Uber/Lyft driver's have no such protection. I always remember this is a dangerous job and not to put my guard down ever. I question the motives and intentions of someone demanding to sit in the front seat. Do they want to attack me, steal my phone, sexually assault me, grab the steering wheel while I'm driving, etc? You never know what goes in someone's head. They can seem perfectly fine outside the car and the moment you start the ride things go left real quick. Plus with coronavirus going around who wants someone sitting right next to them breathing on them, coughing, etc. Yuck. My car my rules. I also love the signs the driver had in his car saying "Front seat reserved for parties of 3 or more". I may get some of those signs and put them in my car, they'll go well with all my other signs LOL. This is my business, I run it how I want to run it. The driver in this video has a stellar rating on Uber so his rating hasn't been negatively affected by this policy. I think most reasonable folks understand and respect it. But every now and then you get a racist, entitled POS like Mr. CEO of Agroplasma Hans and have to deal with nonsense.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

DarkBerry said:


> I don't allow single passengers to sit in the front seat with me anymore. They must sit in the rear passenger seat- period. I explain that there's a lot more leg room back there plus they can control the temperature, etc. If they refuse, I tell them that I'll cancel the ride for them and move on. Its a matter of my personal space. There is no logical reason for the pax to demand to sit in the front seat. Most often they'll claim there's more room in the front which is incorrect because I push the seat all the way up so there's so much more room in the back. Also, it shouldn't be more difficult for someone to get into the front vs. back seat. These pax would not enter a taxi cab and insist on getting in the front seat so why get into the an Uber/Lyft and make such demands??? Also chauffeurs, limousine driver's, basically all professional drivers have passengers sit in the rear of the vehicle. I don't understand why Uber/Lyft should be any different. Why do Uber and Lyft pax have these demands and expectations that they don't with other forms of transportation? Taxi's also have the barrier to protect driver's from violent pax but Uber/Lyft driver's have no such protection. I always remember this is a dangerous job and not to put my guard down ever. I question the motives and intentions of someone demanding to sit in the front seat. Do they want to attack me, steal my phone, sexually assault me, grab the steering wheel while I'm driving, etc? You never know what goes in someone's head. They can seem perfectly fine outside the car and the moment you start the ride things go left real quick. Plus with coronavirus going around who wants someone sitting right next to them breathing on them, coughing, etc. Yuck. My car my rules. I also love the signs the driver had in his car saying "Front seat reserved for parties of 3 or more". I may get some of those signs and put them in my car, they'll go well with all my other signs LOL. This is my business, I run it how I want to run it. The driver in this video has a stellar rating on Uber so his rating hasn't been negatively affected by this policy. I think most reasonable folks understand and respect it. But every now and then you get a racist, entitled POS like Mr. CEO of Agroplasma Hans and have to deal with nonsense.


Bro, did you post the same thing in TWO postings? And to think, I just praised you. I take it back!


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Bro, did you post the same thing in TWO postings? And to think, I just praised you. I take it back!


LOL well there were multiple posting with the same topic so yes... I'm guilty LOL. Don't beat me up LOL


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

HonkyTonk said:


> Within 5 seconds, I could tell you are a world-class arse-hole. Take your arrogant-ass attitude somewhere else. Who are you, the Uber police?


There are people discriminating other people for their genders and I am the arse-hole huh?



JaxUberLyft said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> As a driver, I'm not "advertising" anything. I operate a car that meets Uber X requirements, one of which is that it have 4 seats available for passengers. That's not the same as be required to allow a single pax to sit anywhere they like.
> 
> ...


Let me rephrase this way so you can understand better:

As a driver you are operating a car that meets Uber X/Pool requirements, one of which that it have 4 seats AVAILABLE for passengers. If you ask a passenger (which you totally can and passenger have right to refuse what you asked for) to sit in the rear and refuse to accept the ride if they sit in the front means that your car only have 3 seats AVAILABLE. Which is a violation of your contract with Uber and if someone complains Uber about that you will be %100 terminated.

As an IC you have lots of rights. Choosing where passenger sits in your car is not one of them. You can ask them, but can't cancel a ride because they don't want to sit in the seat you show them.


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

Good video, very informative. Should be common sense for all really...


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> This annoys me more than anything.
> 
> Nothing gets me enraged more than when a passenger insists on sitting in the front seat.
> I've even had a passenger pick up my books, and place them in my lap so he could sit in the front seat.
> ...


It really shouldn't be that a big a deal man



supor said:


> They can sit wherever they want. As a driver you are advertising your car as a 4 seater (for Uber X). You are not advertising just the rear seats or the front seat.
> 
> This is U.S. Not Saudi Arabia. You can't discriminate people for their sexual preferences. It is against the law and humanity.


You're a very ridiculous person


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> You're a very ridiculous person


You're a very nice person


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

supor said:


> There are people discriminating other people for their genders and I am the arse-hole huh?
> 
> Let me rephrase this way so you can understand better:
> 
> ...


she's a woman that said I dont like men sitting next to me for OBVIOUS reasons unless you're dumber than Forrest Gump.

do you actually not get it? Or are u being ridiculous on purpose



michael7227 said:


> This one chick flipped my radio (front seat, 4 heffanies) and I was like WTF. That's like disrespectful or micro agression to me. Just ask, but just flipping it like that... Really got me not liking her.
> 
> We went over a bump, scraped the car on the pavement with all that weight and one girl went "oh"! I was steaming hot at that point.


Explain micro aggression part


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> she's a woman that said I dont like men sitting next to me for OBVIOUS reasons unless you're dumber than Forrest Gump.
> 
> do you actually not get it? Or are u being ridiculous on purpose


There are no OBVIOUS reasons for a woman or man to get irritated from another person because they have a different gender. That is pure discrimination. Looking at your username, which is not a surprise.

Do you actually get the laws of the country that you are living? Or are u being ridiculous on purpose


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

michael7227 said:


> This one chick flipped my radio (front seat, 4 heffanies) and I was like WTF. That's like disrespectful or micro agression to me. Just ask, but just flipping it like that... Really got me not liking her.
> 
> We went over a bump, scraped the car on the pavement with all that weight and one girl went "oh"! I was steaming hot at that point.


Explain micro aggression part


mattadams said:


> I'm 6' 8", so when I take uber as a passenger I practically insist on sitting in the front. I've seat in the back of prius's and camrys and accords and it sucks. Even if there is legroom (which is rare) there usually isn't enough headroom. Sorry if it makes the driver feel awkward, I'll be more than happy to cancel the ride and give the money to another driver who doesn't care.
> 
> The only time it made me uncomfortable is when I am riding with female drivers, ebcause I fear for how they are feeling... that having to be that close to a huge dude can be frankly unnerving so I try to be understanding of that.


should just order UberGiant instead of X



pitflyer said:


> I took my first Uber as a pax today in a long time. Couldn't sit in the front seat because the driver already had a pax. Wasn't pool. Apparently driver was older and his son was riding along with him to help him get started.
> 
> He was nice and loaded my bags into the trunk and out so I tipped (I guess for them both) but that's so problematic especially for airport rides. I gave them five star but who knows if they will get report d by the time their night is over.


Yeah.... that's ****ing weird



supor said:


> There are no OBVIOUS reasons for a woman or man to get irritated from another person because they have a different gender. That is pure discrimination. Looking at your username, which is not a surprise.
> 
> Do you actually get the laws of the country that you are living? Or are u being ridiculous on purpose


We're talking about Men and Women here not your gender nonsense.

Where are you coming from on this?

Do you not understand that Women drivers get creeped on, grabbed, and propositioned by Men?
Not all the time but it happens

If a girl is walking home alone at night very late do you think it's discriminatory for her to not like a creepy guy following her?


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> We're talking about Men and Women here not your gender nonsense.
> 
> Where are you coming from on this?
> 
> ...


So Woman drivers get creeped on, grabbed, and propositioned by Men when they sit in the front seat. But not when they sit in the rear seat.

I think I get it. Now it makes sense.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

supor said:


> So Woman drivers get creeped on, grabbed, and propositioned by Men when they sit in the front seat. But not when they sit in the rear seat.
> 
> I think I get it. Now it makes sense.


I'm actually baffled. **** me.

As a woman I don't want a man next to me.

this is the exact words she used.

this is called a preference for obvious reasons. 
you're making this about discrimination like @The queen &#128120; refuses to drive black people.

Why on earth are u taking this position ?


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I have no problem with people getting in the front seat. In the front I can see them and I often feel they are better behaved.


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> I'm actually baffled. @@@@ me.
> 
> As a woman I don't want a man next to me.
> 
> ...


You guys are really that ignorant right? You don't even know the definition of discrimination? You think that discrimination is only by the color of your skin right?

I am not here to give lecture to you guys about the laws. To make the story short, you can't have a preference like that in U.S.A That is against the constitution, law and Uber's policy and it's a crime.

End of story.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> I'm actually baffled. @@@@ me.
> 
> As a woman I don't want a man next to me.
> 
> ...


I always drive Black people. I don't like to go to SE. what the hell???



The queen &#128120; said:


> I always drive Black people. I don't like to go to SE. what the hell???


Also I don't like men sitting next to me. I had several occasions when some of them touch my arm or my leg.


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I always drive Black people. I don't like to go to SE. what the hell???


LOL. She didn't even get what @GreatWhiteHope meant. LOL.
And I am expecting them to understand a law or policy that they signed up for.
I'm sorry guys. My bad.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Okay y'all it's been over 2 years, I'm not sure who reopened this coffin but it's time to let this trend rest in peace.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

supor said:


> LOL. She didn't even get what @GreatWhiteHope meant. LOL.
> And I am expecting them to understand a law or policy that they signed up for.
> I'm sorry guys. My bad.


Sorry you are so above us pageant. My bad


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

supor said:


> LOL. She didn't even get what @GreatWhiteHope meant. LOL.
> And I am expecting them to understand a law or policy that they signed up for.
> I'm sorry guys. My bad.


Funny but look at what she said

@The queen &#128120; you didn't get my point. He's being ridiculous making it about discrimination as if you refuse to drive (insert group) - when they obvious reality is you don't wanna get groped on 99% of ppl get that without you saying it except for this ****ing ****** that digs his heels into the ground 
@supor "Also I don't like men sitting next to me. I had several occasions when some of them touch my arm or my leg"

Therefore she doesn't like men sitting next to her.

This is ****ing obvious u shouldn't have to connect the dots.

Why're you so ridiculous about this

Yuhh


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

And you're a driver ? ?


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

supor said:


> There are people discriminating other people for their genders and I am the arse-hole huh?
> 
> Let me rephrase this way so you can understand better:
> 
> ...


Incorrect.

Driver can cancel any ride for almost any reason other than discrimination against a federally protected class (race, religion, gender, etc.) PLUS service dogs (federally protected by ADA). Those who wish to ride up front for no specific reason other than personal preference do not constitute a "protected class".

I have had physically handicapped riders who needed to be up front for ease of boarding, and I'm perfectly willing to accept those requests...in fact a legal obligation likely exists to allow a handicapped rider up front since that certainly constitutes a legally-required "reasonable accommodation" under ADA.

Example - rides sometimes include stops - U/L apps allow stops to be integrated both while ordering the ride and during the ride. Most of the time, if I observe a ride has a stop before I pick up, I cancel since pax often abuse the privilege to stop. While U/L discourage such cancellations, they aren't illegal or against TOS as long as one keeps cancellation rate reasonably low

Another example - my car with me aboard has about 640 lbs payload available for passengers and cargo. If 4 pax who average more than 160 lbs each look to climb aboard, that would exceed gross vehicle weight, so I'm within rights, actually obligated, to refuse since operating an overloaded vehicle is unlawful and constitutes failure to exercise due care.

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but not their own facts.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

supor said:


> Let me rephrase this way so you can understand better:
> 
> As a driver you are operating a car that meets Uber X/Pool requirements, one of which that it have 4 seats AVAILABLE for passengers. If you ask a passenger (which you totally can and passenger have right to refuse what you asked for) to sit in the rear and refuse to accept the ride if they sit in the front means that your car only have 3 seats AVAILABLE. Which is a violation of your contract with Uber and if someone complains Uber about that you will be %100 terminated.
> 
> As an IC you have lots of rights. Choosing where passenger sits in your car is not one of them. You can ask them, but can't cancel a ride because they don't want to sit in the seat you show them.


OH MY GAWD, I bet you are a joy at parties. 

What a tedious human being.


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> Driver can cancel any ride for almost any reason other than discrimination against a federally protected class (race, religion, gender, etc.) PLUS service dogs (federally protected by ADA). Those who wish to ride up front for no specific reason other than personal preference do not constitute a "protected class".
> 
> ...


You can cancel any ride for any reason including discrimination (which you will face with the consequences). You can even cancel a ride because you don't want a service animal in your vehicle. You can even open your cars door and jump out during a ride. We are not talking about the things that you can do. The thing we discuss is not your ability. We are not discussing opinions, we are talking about the facts and rules.

When someone calls Uber X they have right to choose any seat available (non-occupied by other passengers or driver) they want as a passenger. That is the service they are paying for. You can ask a passenger to sit in the rear seat (which is your opinion/suggestion and nothing to do with facts) but they don't have to provide you a reason for sitting in the front seat. They can sit there just because they want to. That is the service they are paying for and that's the service you have to provide them by accepting to work as an Uber driver. AGAIN, can you refuse to drive. Of course you can. Is it against Uber's policy? Yes.

You can keep doing that and passengers would be okay if you cancel a ride too. Probably noone wastes their time to call Uber and complain about drivers like you. AGAIN. We are not talking about the things you can do. If someone who knows their rights complains, you will be terminated by Uber. The fact is your car have AVAILABLE 4 seats which any passenger can use and you are obligated to provide those seats available to any Uber ride.

I hope the line between the things you can do, and the things that you can do and AGAINST the policy that you signed up is clear right now.



HonkyTonk said:


> OH MY GAWD, I bet you are a joy at parties.
> 
> What a tedious human being.


Man if you have anything to say about the topic you are more than welcome. Otherwise go share your opinions about people with your psychiatrist.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

If I see them come towards the front I’ll normally lock door and signal to sit in the back with my thumb.


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Funny but look at what she said
> 
> @The queen &#128120; you didn't get my point. He's being ridiculous making it about discrimination as if you refuse to drive (insert group) - when they obvious reality is you don't wanna get groped on 99% of ppl get that without you saying it except for this @@@@ing @@@@@@ that digs his heels into the ground
> @supor "Also I don't like men sitting next to me. I had several occasions when some of them touch my arm or my leg"
> ...


If someone touches her body without her will that's sexual harrassment. She can and have to report that incident and whoever does that male or female have to face the consequences for that.

She can't just ask someone to sit in the rear seat because they are male. This is Uber's policy for discrimination:

*Uber Non-Discrimination Policy*
Uber seeks to ignite opportunity by setting the world in motion and striving to provide safe, reliable, and high-quality service options to everyone. Uber and its affiliates therefore prohibit discrimination against users based on race, religion, national origin, disability, *sexual orientation, sex*, marital status, gender identity, age or any other characteristic protected under applicable law. Such discrimination includes, but is not limited to, any user refusing to provide or accept services based on any of these characteristics. Any user found to have violated this prohibition will lose access to the Uber platform. Applicable laws in certain jurisdictions may require and/or allow the provision of services by and for the benefit of a specific category of persons. In such jurisdictions, services provided in compliance with these laws and the relevant applicable terms are permissible under this policy.

If she doesn't like men sitting next to her, she have to find another job.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

supor said:


> When someone calls Uber X they have right to choose any seat available (non-occupied by other passengers or driver) they want as a passenger. That is the service they are paying for. You can ask a passenger to sit in the rear seat (which is your opinion/suggestion and nothing to do with facts) but they don't have to provide you a reason for sitting in the front seat. They can sit there just because they want to. That is the service they are paying for and that's the service you have to provide them by accepting to work as an Uber driver. AGAIN, can you refuse to drive. Of course you can. Is it against Uber's policy? Yes.


Wrong! It's your car. Pax has no rights, it's a privilege riding with you. By accepting a request you're basically entering a contract with John Doe through Uber that you'll transport him from A to B. That's it, nothing more nothing less. Think of pax as an object.


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> Wrong! It's your car. Pax has no rights, it's a privilege riding with you. By accepting a request you're basically entering a contract with John Doe through Uber that you'll transport him from A to B. That's it, nothing more nothing less. Think of pax as an object.


Wow thank you for the privilage Uber driver. You can even use a passengers body for your personal desires. They are objects. Do whatever you want with them, right?
Go get yourself checked man. You have some serious mental problems.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

supor said:


> Wow thank you for the privilage Uber driver. You can even use a passengers body for your personal desires. They are objects. Do whatever you want with them, right?
> Go get yourself checked man. You have some serious mental problems.


I'm pretty sure that's not what I said. Of course there will be those who take things out of proportion. After all, anyone can drive and that's where the problem starts.

Follow these basic rules. Hands on the wheel, eyes on the road. Don't initiate conversation with paxs. Most don't want to chat! You're the driver, nothing else is expected of you.


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> Wrong! It's your car. Pax has no rights, it's a privilege riding with you. By accepting a request you're basically entering a contract with John Doe through Uber that you'll transport him from A to B. That's it, nothing more nothing less. Think of pax as an object.


Pretty much. My understanding is no driver has ever been deactivated from either platform for requiring a single passenger to sit in the backseat. We all know plenty of entitled pax have complained about it. They'll complain about anything. So that settles it. Drivers have the right to require passengers to sit in the backseat. Our car. Our rules. Just like we can have "No eating, drinking or smoking" signs. Same principle.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

"Supor" reminds me of the humorless middle school kid who takes hall proctoring REALLY seriously.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> "Supor" reminds me of the humorless middle school kid who takes hall proctoring REALLY seriously.


PC Principal



supor said:


> If someone touches her body without her will that's sexual harrassment. She can and have to report that incident and whoever does that male or female have to face the consequences for that.
> 
> She can't just ask someone to sit in the rear seat because they are male. This is Uber's policy for discrimination:
> 
> ...


I think you're intentionally delusional as **** but fine.

let's say she's had that happen in the past 5 times, 5 guys sitting front seat

you don't think it's ****ing reasonable for someone to say "I don't like men in front"

You still these men are Rosa Parks fighting for their civil rights ?


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

"Supor" actually provided Uber's anti-discrimination policy in this forum?? Oh god, I am laughing my ass off!

That dude _seriously _needs to get laid.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

I’d rather they sit in the front than sit directly behind me. Who knows what they’re doing back there?!?


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> This annoys me more than anything.
> 
> Nothing gets me enraged more than when a passenger insists on sitting in the front seat.
> I've even had a passenger pick up my books, and place them in my lap so he could sit in the front seat.
> ...


Especially when they don't talk, so why sit up front woman too getting in a car by themselves


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

supor said:


> If someone touches her body without her will that's sexual harrassment. She can and have to report that incident and whoever does that male or female have to face the consequences for that.
> 
> She can't just ask someone to sit in the rear seat because they are male. This is Uber's policy for discrimination:
> 
> ...


By this argument every time a rider cancels because they don't want a particular driver based on race, sex, or whatever, they're violating the TOS. Since uber doesn't stop them from knowing what the driver looks like before they meet them (the way they do the driver) they are tacitly approving of such discrimination.

Since we're all (drivers and pax) supposed to just be using the platform. I should be able to do what the pax do...shouldn't I?


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> As a driver, I'm not "advertising" anything. I operate a car that meets Uber X requirements, one of which is that it have 4 seats available for passengers. That's not the same as be required to allow a single pax to sit anywhere they like.
> 
> ...


Weirdos choose to sit in the front when there is plenty of space in the back! I automatically give them a 1 star for being an a$$ and most ppl sit in the front intentionally to aggravate the hell out of the driver!



Rakos said:


> With a name like Poo...
> 
> I'm not sure I would sit next to you...
> 
> ...


&#128405;&#127998;



Tony73 said:


> Wrong! It's your car. Pax has no rights, it's a privilege riding with you. By accepting a request you're basically entering a contract with John Doe through Uber that you'll transport him from A to B. That's it, nothing more nothing less. Think of pax as an object.


FACTS!!!


----------



## kjacobi (Jul 2, 2017)

Drunks always want the front seat lol!


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

Here is a (incomplete) list of legitimate reasons for not wanting pax to sit in front:
1. They want to become your best friend in 2 minutes or less. (If you're not feeling it, you're screwed.)
2. They are barking in your ear when they're facing you while talking.
3. They are spitting in your face when they're facing you while talking.
4. You are more likely to smell their breath laced with alcohol, tobacco, or weed.
5. When they spit on you, you are more likely to catch whatever disease they got.
6. They spread their legs and stick their knee into the space where you shift gears.
7. They cross their leg and don't mind their dirty shoe touching you.
7. They are more likely to complain about the air conditioning (too hot, too cold, too much air).
8. They mess with your air vents and you have to readjust them later.
9. They push your seat back and you have to reset it later and risk injury to your back or arm.
10. If they throw up, the vomit might splash on you, and you have to sit that much closer to the vomit.
11. They are in a position to grope you. (This has actually happened to me.)
12. They pressure you to look at them while they're talking to you, creating higher risk of accidents.
13. They mess with your radio and sound volume (cranking it up) without your consent.
14. If they have B.O., you get to smell it up close.
15. When they start pointing at things (drop me off over "there"), they stick their arm into your space (one finger nearly landed in my nostril).
16. They watch videos on their phone and you get distracted as you're trying not to watch it as well.
17. This only happened once, but a drunk pax sitting in front decided to take off his shirt and socked me in the face with his elbow.
18. They open your glove compartment to see what's inside (yes this has happened to me).


There are of course some advantages for having pax sit in front. But I think the disadvantages listed above far outweigh them.

I have had drivers tell me I deserve 1-star rating for asking pax to sit in back. They ask "why do I bother driving rideshare" if I don't want to talk to people. To them I have this to say: I should get to choose who I want or don't want to talk to. When pax sits in front, their closer proximity forces their unwanted presence and conversation on me. Not everyone is desperate to make friends. And not everyone chooses driving rideshare as a tool for making friends. If you're that lonely, go visit a bar or church. I drive because being in motion makes it feel like time is moving faster. When I'm standing or sitting still all day performing mundane tasks, time slows to a crawl and becomes unbearable. In the end, it's my car and my choice.


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

Most times my pax sit in the back. The only times they don't is when they is a group of 3-4 or an extra tall dude. At the end of the day it does not bother me either way. it still pays the same. Like it was said above, all passengers are cool until they don't tip. At that point they are A$$holes.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Here is a (incomplete) list of legitimate reasons for not wanting pax to sit in front:
> 1. They want to become your best friend in 2 minutes or less. (If you're not feeling it, you're screwed.)
> 2. They are barking in your ear when they're facing you while talking.
> 3. They are spitting in your face when they're facing you while talking.
> ...


Quite possibly your best post ever! You were once an aspiring Professor yourself! I hate front seat pax as well. The worst for me are the mother****ers who are sitting 14 inches from you but INSIST on touching me to get my attention whenever they are about to say something. I allow one touch without saying anything, second time gets a verbal joke that I’m right here and you don’t need to nudge me. Third time is a straight up warning that the ride ends if it happens again. Only one person made it to four. He gave me a one star, but I gave home the boot just far enough from home that another Uber wasn’t worth it yet it was still a pain in the ass walk. Great list work!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

One thing to consider is disabling the passenger door. On my Odyssey there is a separate fuse for each doors unlock feature. I pulled the fuse for the front passenger door so it does not unlock with the others. 
Even if Lyft starts allowing front seat pax again I will leave that door locked. The thing I hate about front seat pax is that for some reason they want to shake my hand or pat me on the arm or shoulder. They don’t know me well enough to touch me. I will be keeping my sneeze guard divider for the same reason.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

tradedate said:


> No harm in venting your frustrations.
> 
> But this is ridesharing, not a taxicab with a plexiglass divider. I am not intimated, uncomfortable, or aggravated by a front seat passenger. It comes with the job description.
> 
> ....Now try reaching for my radio or thermostat without permission and you'll have a problem.


Actually quite a few drivers have dividers. I do.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

1rightwinger said:


> Invasive? You are hiring out yourself and your car to make money. Does your car have a back seat that holds four passengers? For you and the other guy who said he leaves a bunch of stuff on the front seat, you're supposed to be able to haul for people in your car. The front seat is usually one of the four available seats. Unless you have a van or SUV obviously. I don't see what the big deal is. In fact if there is one person I would much rather have them up in the front seat. People that get in the backseat by themselves are usually a little uppity In my experience. And they also come with the attitude that you can tell they're not going to tip. Single passengers that are happy to sit up front are much more fun to talk to and they are not stuck up. And they usually tip more. And from a safety standpoint much better to have somebody beside you and behind you where you can't see what they are doing.


My car fits up to six in back. And I slide the back door open for them when they walk up. The front passenger door stays locked. My most frequent compliment is fun conversation. My tips last night were over 50% of my fares.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Its about to be titty season and you guys are
talking about wanting to get them away from you
What the hell is wrong with you people?


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Now that the mask mandate has been lifted as well as the back seat requirement for pax, drivers who refuse to allow front seat passengers will be in violation of Uber’s rules.


----------



## Uber4lyfe (Jul 5, 2020)

Wait....what if she's a very hot young chick wanting to have a decent conversation with you...you still gonna hate her? A lot of the girls working at nightclubs love to sit in front.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Mcwharthog said:


> Now that the mask mandate has been lifted as well as the back seat requirement for pax, drivers who refuse to allow front seat passengers will be in violation of Uber’s rules.


Untrue. There is no rule _requiring_ drivers to let a pax sit up front. I can sit the maximum number of pax in back so there is no need to sit in front.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

The e-mail I got from Uber says,”passengers are no longer required to ride in the back seat”. Pax will interpret this to mean they have a right to sit up front. Some pax have a hard time climbing in the back seat due to being overweight or having health issues. Denying them the front will result in poor ratings and complaints.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

Mcwharthog said:


> Now that the mask mandate has been lifted as well as the back seat requirement for pax, drivers who refuse to allow front seat passengers will be in violation of Uber’s rules.


Please post a screenshot of the rule you are referring to.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Mcwharthog said:


> The e-mail I got from Uber says,”passengers are no longer required to ride in the back seat”. Pax will interpret this to mean they have a right to sit up front. Some pax have a hard time climbing in the back seat due to being overweight or having health issues. Denying them the front will result in poor ratings and complaints.


So just cancel on them and go to the next trip. It’s your car do whatever you want


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I’m telling you guys. Just disable the front door unlock and it’s a non issue.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

Atavar said:


> I’m telling you guys. Just disable the front door unlock and it’s a non issue.


I would love to be able to do this. But I'm not an electrician. Is this something car mechanics can do for you?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> I would love to be able to do this. But I'm not an electrician. Is this something car mechanics can do for you?


Just look in your manual, find the fuse for your front passenger door and pull it out.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Quite possibly your best post ever! You were once an aspiring Professor yourself! I hate front seat pax as well. The worst for me are the mother****ers who are sitting 14 inches from you but INSIST on touching me to get my attention whenever they are about to say something. I allow one touch without saying anything, second time gets a verbal joke that I’m right here and you don’t need to nudge me. Third time is a straight up warning that the ride ends if it happens again. Only one person made it to four. He gave me a one star, but I gave home the boot just far enough from home that another Uber wasn’t worth it yet it was still a pain in the ass walk. Great list work!


I just had to look back to see who revived this oldie but goodie thread. Everything old is new again.


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Its about to be titty season and you guys are
> talking about wanting to get them away from you
> What the hell is wrong with you people?


I've always referred to it as skirt season, but either way, it's the most wonderful time of the year!


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Seahawk3 said:


> man clean your car. i have everything i need in my glovebox or trunk no need for extra clutter on the floor or seat. thats a good way to get down starred and it is just disgusting. take pride in your car


I have a “nice” electric cooler and a “nice” black backpack with my belongings (laptops, air pillow, books, etc.) on the floorboard, maybe even a little something (iPad, journal) on front seat. But now the mask mandate is gone and I have to downsize :-(. I enjoyed being able to enforce them sitting in backseat with tape (masks) over their mouths . And if they wanted to pile in 4 because the front wasn’t allowed I told the truth: “it’s illegal to put more people than seatbelts in seats”. Oh well.... back to normal 🤪


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Its about to be titty season and you guys are
> talking about wanting to get them away from you
> What the hell is wrong with you people?


Yeah, I don't understand some of these people either.

My guess is that some of them have some kind of personality disorder. I mean, why would you start driving for people if you can't stand to be around people?

I get that some people are incapable of getting and keeping a full time job. But geez, just go to work for the city driving a trash truck or something.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, I don't understand some of these people either.
> 
> My guess is that some of them have some kind of personality disorder. I mean, why would you start driving for people if you can't stand to be around people?
> 
> I get that some people are incapable of getting and keeping a full time job. But geez, just go to work for the city driving a trash truck or something.


We arent all unemployable,
ubers just got the most breasts right now 😉


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> We arent all unemployable,
> ubers just got the most breasts right now 😉


Okay, so why not go out and get a regular job then?


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Okay, so why not go out and get a regular job then?


Because then people on high horses who imagine themselfs to be high & mighty & holier than thou won't be able to lecture nobody.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Okay, so why not go out and get a regular job then?


Me personally?
I'm making 3x the amount of money driving 
than jobs I could get
Well that and the breasts in my rearview...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'm making 3x the amount of money driving
> than jobs I could


Hahaha, yeah right.

Hey, at least the boobs part is right.


----------



## Yotadriver (May 1, 2020)

Grahamcracker said:


> What if they have 4 pax?


4 pax is still XL - Uber and Lyft don’t want to lose that extra money


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Yotadriver said:


> 4 pax is still XL - Uber and Lyft don’t want to lose that extra money


Nope. You can do 4 pax with X now.


----------



## Yotadriver (May 1, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Nope. You can do 4 pax with X now.
> View attachment 654410


Quests I might have to switch back to uber, they still show 3 except for green and xl


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Yotadriver said:


> Quests I might have to switch back to uber, they still show 3 except for green and xl


Maybe time to update your app.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Hahaha, yeah right.
> 
> Hey, at least the boobs part is right.


Nobody is gonna pay me like this








Plus I get the boobs 😍


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

You averaged $20/ride over 86 rides?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Nobody is gonna pay me like this


I doubt it. You must be putting in waaaay too many hours.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I doubt it. You must be putting in waaaay too many hours.


For some maybe, I dont have to do it that much.
I like it though, really wish I didnt need to sleep


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> For some maybe, I dont have to do it that much.


Well...

46 hours in four days is almost 12 hours per day. Plus the time in between trips, so realistically, these are 13 or 14 hour days.

At $400 per day gross, divided by a _minimum_ of 12 hours, that's a little over $33 per hour, before you take into account the actual wear and tear on your vehicle. Leaving aside, of course, the wear and tear on you personally.


----------



## jeffbeck27 (Oct 27, 2018)

I don't let them in the front!!!
Never will.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

jeffbeck27 said:


> I don't let them in the front!!!
> Never will.


Why do you care? Seriously intended.


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

How many ppl actually want to sit in front,1 out ,
20 if that . How long is the ride,it's bothers someone so much to deal w it for 10-15 mins.most likely.

Someone gets car sick for ex,**** them . You can't deal w someone sitting in front for a short time. Some drivers are bothered too much .


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

If it's a safety issue ,I have some compassion for that.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)




----------

